# Costa del Sol



## radmoo (Jul 14, 2010)

OK Tuggers.  I'm looking to draw from the pros!  My son and dil have moved to London for at least a year. We are now considering winter vaca in Spain rather than Florida so that we can stopover for a visit.  I can see ALL Marriott ts with lots of availability with my AC.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what makes each resort stand out?  I am fully aware that Spanish beach scene is quite different from US, Mexico, Caribbean, etc.  We're hoping to do some day trips and use ts as our base!  Thanks in advance for all your help.
Dave M, have you been as you seem to have been everywhere????


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 14, 2010)

We stayed at Marriott's Marbella this past April.  It is very well located, has a decent enough beach area, there are restaurants and shopping within walking distance, and the possibilities for day trips abound.  Mijas, Rhonda, Gibralter, Tangier, Marbella center, Malaga, and on and on and on.

HTH


----------



## radmoo (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm wondering how this Marriott compares to the other 2 area resorts?


----------



## Jimster (Jul 14, 2010)

*europe*

Wouldn't this be better placed under the Europe subhead?  In fact, I believe a search in that forum would answer the question-there are a substantial number of posts about these resorts.  In fact, the current thread in that forum is "back from my costa del sol trip"


[*Moved - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Keitht (Jul 14, 2010)

The Costa del Sol really isn't a winter sun destination in the generally accepted meaning of the term.  It will certainly be warmer than London in the winter months but still potentially rainy and comparatively cool.
For winter sun we Brits tend to head for the Canary Islands as they are off the coast of Africa and therefore normally a lot warmer and sunnier than mainland Spain.


----------

